

Folk Memory: A Minimalist Architecture for Adaptive Federation of Object Servers - RiderOfGiraffes
http://c2.com/doc/FolkMemory.pdf

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Why did this get tagged with "scribd"? It's a direct link to a PDF, it has
nothing to do with scribd.

~~~
ErrantX
It appears to be a seperate link to the same paper uploaded to scribd... new
feature?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
The question still stands. Why has this paper, a PDF on a server, been copied
over to scribd? Why are they effectively removing traffic from someone else's
site?

Why are they breaching copyright?

